
Gitlab 12.1 Released - bjoko
https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/22/gitlab-12-1-released/
======
emilycook
Summary of the release:

\- The first iteration of Merge Trains [1] is released, allowing merges in the
pipeline queue to run in parallel

\- Merge requests for confidential issues [2]: there is now the ability to
mark MRs on confidential issues as confidential, instead of having to work in
a private repo

\- Automated Let’s Encrypt certificates for GitLab Pages [3]

\- Git object deduplication [4]

\- Deploy Boards for Kubernetes clusters at the Group [5] and Instance [6]
level

\- Assigning groups as code owners [7]

[1]
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ci/merge_request_pipelines/pipeli...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ci/merge_request_pipelines/pipelines_for_merged_results/merge_trains/index.html)

[2]
[https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/22/gitlab-12-1-released/?ut...](https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/22/gitlab-12-1-released/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter#merge-
requests-for-confidential-issues)

[3]
[https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/22/gitlab-12-1-released/?ut...](https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/22/gitlab-12-1-released/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter#automatic-
https-for-pages-with-lets-encrypt)

[4]
[https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/22/gitlab-12-1-released/?ut...](https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/22/gitlab-12-1-released/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter#git-
object-deduplication)

[5]
[https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/22/gitlab-12-1-released/?ut...](https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/22/gitlab-12-1-released/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter#deploy-
boards-for-group-level-kubernetes-clusters)

[6]
[https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/22/gitlab-12-1-released/?ut...](https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/22/gitlab-12-1-released/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter#deploy-
boards-for-instance-level-kubernetes-clusters)

[7]
[https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/22/gitlab-12-1-released/?ut...](https://about.gitlab.com/2019/07/22/gitlab-12-1-released/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter#assign-
groups-as-code-owners)

